# Reasons I Regret buying the Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

With the huge disclaimer that I have used it only once, I present my top 5 reasons why I regret buying my Ariens Hydro Pro Track 28. I will update it as I use it more if these impressions change.

1) Turning basically sucks. The auto-turn does very little. You still have to muscle it just to get the auto-turn to realize you're trying to turn. And if you're stopped you can't turn it at all. Boo on Ariens for marketing it as if it actually works.

2) Adjusting the bucket height is not a smooth process. Squeezing the lever to adjust bucket height slides a rod out of a slot. When there is pressure up or down on the bucket (which is most of the time, unless you're on a perfectly flat surface) there is force on this rod so it's not easy to move out of the slot. That means you either need to a) squeeze the lever really hard (which I suspect will eventually snap a cable), or b) pull up or down on the bars to equalize the forces, then pull the lever. It's not a simple maneuver and nowhere near as elegant as Honda's gas shock system.

3) #1 and #2 combine to make the entire process of turning annoyingly complicated. First, to raise the bucket you're pulling up (or pushing down) on the handle bars while pulling the bucket lever to get it free. Then you're muscling the machine trying to get it to turn. Then you're back to adjusting bucket height to get it back down and into the proper indexed slot so it's locked. That's just way too much effort. You might ask: why not just turn it without raising the bucket? Yeah, good luck with that.

4) No float mode. My driveway isn't flat (hence the desire for tracks!). It has ups, downs and undulations. Since the bucket is locked at one height it alternates between a) smashing into the ground with tremendous force (when approaching an uphill), or b) it's off the ground higher than it should be (when cresting a hill). Thus it's alternating between grinding away the poly skids and leaving lots of extra snow on the ground.

5) I could have bought the wheeled Hydro Pro 28 AND the track upgrade kit for the same total cost. I could have tried out the wheels to see if they worked on my driveway, and only upgraded to these tracks if I decided I really needed them. Buying the track version first is passing on a free set of wheels.


In hindsight I wish I had bought a Husqvarna ST327T. It has a float mode and handle bar triggers, solving of #1 and #3 above. It also costs less than the wheeled Ariens so that addresses #4 as well. 

And someone may say, "But will that Husky still be running 15 years from now?" I don't know but at least I'd have a blower that isn't a pain in the ass to use today.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

To address issues 2-4 I am experimenting with creating a float mode on the Ariens. I've removed the spring that controls the bucket height adjustment lever. Now when I pull the lever up it stays up and the bucket is free to move up and down like on a wheeled unit (float mode!). To lock the bucket I need to align the bucket to the height I want and then push the lever down with my hand to insert the rod into the slot so it locks.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

How disappointing. Sorry for your buyer's remorse.

Sounds like you've encountered real challenges, given the uneven terrain you're working with.

I find Autoturn works well on my wheeled Platinum 24. I'm not surprised that it's less effective on a tracked machine.

Perhaps wheels would help. But, that's more money to spend on an experiment.

Hope you can find a good solution.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Should have bought a plow, not a blower.

just sayin


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Strato said:


> How disappointing. Sorry for your buyer's remorse.
> 
> Sounds like you've encountered real challenges, given the uneven terrain you're working with.


Thanks. I'm hopeful I'll be able to make it work. Between my jerry-rigged float-mode and hopefully getting better at turning as I do it more, I'm hoping the overall experience improves.

I was mostly posting for the sake of others who are debating buying a track machine, so they think through all these issues.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

scrappy said:


> Should have bought a plow, not a blower.
> 
> just sayin


Nope. Nowhere to put the snow. I needed a blower.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

scrappy said:


> Should have bought a plow, not a blower.
> 
> just sayin


No big deal, a plow can be added...


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Certainly a wheeled machine would work better on uneven surfaces as it can "pivot" better, but the disadvantage would be on the inclines. Also it should be a lot easier to turn it on snow rather than on a dry surface (just like older Honda and Yamaha with fixed axles).
Hopefully you'll find solutions to your issues.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

It's possible I just sucked at using it my first try. Hopefully it'll get a lot better as I use it more.


----------



## The Q (Dec 19, 2016)

Most machines will last 15 years as long as they are maintained.


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

Did you buy it at a dealer and is there any chance you could return/exchange it? My local Ariens dealer also handles Husqvarna so I would not be afraid to take it back and try to work something out. Are there any signs of wear? They might give you credit and re-sell it as a dealer demo.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

hfjeff said:


> Did you buy it at a dealer and is there any chance you could return/exchange it? My local Ariens dealer also handles Husqvarna so I would not be afraid to take it back and try to work something out. Are there any signs of wear? They might give you credit and re-sell it as a dealer demo.


I did, but I didn't even think that would be an option. I think I'd feel a little bad asking to return it and stick him with a loss. Especially since he told me not to buy it in the first place saying I'd regret the tracks. Hah! Ugh.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

matto said:


> I did, but I didn't even think that would be an option. I think I'd feel a little bad asking to return it and stick him with a loss. Especially since he told me not to buy it in the first place saying I'd regret the tracks. Hah! Ugh.


Then my suggestion would be use it for the rest of the season and see about changing it to wheels in the off season. I know a member did it in the past.


----------



## Sno Job (Jan 20, 2017)

Great suggestion, can hardly wait till the off season....LOL


----------



## hfjeff (Jan 24, 2016)

It all depends on how unhappy you are with it. When I get something I am not happy with, I need to get rid of it or it is a constant reminder. It usually means losing some money on the deal, but it has got to go. 

I would start with the dealer and see what he says. He may work with you if you offer to buy the replacement from him. Worth a try. Or you could list on CL and see what kind of interest you get. Depending if you got it on sale or not, you may be able to sell it and start over without losing too much. Good Luck.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Bummer man, buyers remorse is such a drag. But you only used it once right? I'm sure there is a learning curve to becoming proficient in its operation. Worst comes to worse you have the ability to convert it to wheels. Pretty cool that the option exists. Maybe the dealer will cut you a break on the cost.

If you are leaning toward exchanging the machine now would be the time, while its in like new condition still. Expect to take a hit on how much credit you'll receive, that's the way it goes.


----------



## Ariens hydro pro (Jan 24, 2014)

Too bad you don't like your machine. I never used a track machine. I don't have any issues where I am, but it's a mostly flat cement or paved areas.
The weather is weird. They forcasted a wet cold winter, so I bought my new machine and sold the smallest one to update the fleet.

Now it's 50F in the middle of January....

But if we get hit with a big nasty storm, I'm going to be very happy I bought the new machine. It's big and strong so I won't be under gunned if I need it.

I think your opinion will change if you get hit with 2' of snow too.


----------



## Strato (Aug 6, 2016)

Running for a year with the tracks, and then changing to wheels, sounds like a decent option.

Unless, of course, you feel like re-visiting your dealer and begging for sympathy (sometimes works).

Also, there could be a learning curve.

When I received my new Platinum 24 this year, I initially had misgivings about the chute control (same as yours - remote handle on the dash). I found it cumbersome to use - especially while in motion - to the point that I was saying bad words.

Learning to pull back on the handle while changing chute direction, took time.

After the first few tries, I wondered if I'd made a mistake. But, after a couple of hours, I got the hang of it. I can now handle it while moving forward at a good clip.

I don't know if your situation can be remedied with repetition. 

If not, wheels, or a sympathetic dealer, may be better solutions.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

No one has said this in your thread, but here is the deal: I think everyone makes a mistake with their first snow blower purchase. Demo a different one. Demo another. Find which works best for your situation. Sell yours while the paint is still fresh and move on. Life is a learning experience (if you are smart).


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Strato said:


> Running for a year with the tracks, and then changing to wheels, sounds like a decent option.


Yes I don't mind trying it for a year and seeing what happens. I suspect I'll get better at it, particularly with my jerry rigged float mode. 

The "regret" part was really just for a catchy title. It was more a review / warning for others who are considering buying.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

Ariens hydro pro said:


> Now it's 50F in the middle of January....


I know, right!? W T F? 

I bought snow blowers for my driveway a
and ice skates for the lake. I've used them each once. 


> I think your opinion will change if you get hit with 2' of snow too.


You might very well be right.


----------



## matto (Nov 5, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> If you are leaning toward exchanging the machine now would be the time, while its in like new condition still.





hfjeff said:


> It all depends on how unhappy you are with it. When I get something I am not happy with, I need to get rid of it or it is a constant reminder. It usually means losing some money on the deal, but it has got to go.


I decided that I need to use it a second time before I try to make any changes. The float mode might save the day.


----------

